# Using fetal doppler at home



## charlie1 (Dec 13, 2004)

Hello there,

I would like your professional opinion please. I am 10 weeks 4 days pregnant (had an early scan at 6 weeks 3 days showing twins, both with heartbeats). I am now awaiting my 12 week dating nuchal scan and midwife booking in appointment. Stupidly hired a home doppler yesterday for reassurance, but was unable to pick up heartbeats (so sent it back) knowing that actually this wasn't a good idea in the first place as can also be unreassuring!

What is yourt opinion on their use? If I see the midwife next week, is it unreasonable to ask her to have a listen or would this be a little early? 

Many thanks

Charlie1


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

We don't normally listen until 16 weeks, but 10 weeks is very early to try, at a push, we would try at 12 weeks. 
All I would say about using dopplers at home is that they are fine if everything is fine and you just want a listen, but please, please don't use it for reassurance. If you have any worries, or the babies are not moving later on, don't use it and think everything is ok, please ring delivery suite, as just hearing a heart beat isn't enough,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## charlie1 (Dec 13, 2004)

Thankyou so much for your reply. I kick myself for being seduced as Ive been very patient so far, just counting the weeks and days down til I see the professionals! Seems like a very long stretch from 6 and a half weeks to twelve weeks just plodding on, hoping all is ok. But ignorance is bliss I think! Serves me right. But thankyou for YOUR reassurance. Reassuring!

Charlie1


----------

